# Cyanotype



## acparsons (May 22, 2021)

I started looking at alternative ways of developing photos and discovered cyanotype. Here are my first attempts using negative print from a laser printer.



soje105 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



soje104 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



Time2102 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr



geva103 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (May 23, 2021)

I like the top one the best. Third one is interesting.


----------



## terri (May 27, 2021)

They all have beautiful color, and congrats on this spread of cyanotypes!   The first one seems to have the best contrast and clarity.   Keep going!


----------

